# john deere sst15



## dan lubinski (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi guys just joined and cant wait. I have a sst15 im working on for a guy and having all kinds of troubles. I have been working on this mover for weeks. I have read and done all kinds of tests.What i think is i have some kind of problem with what ever controls the steering. to make this short if i take off the vacuum lines after hours of sitting it still hold a vacuum! The other test is i took off the hood and looked at all the working items. I had the rear wheels off the ground and when running it does not seems to slow the right or left wheel down very little when steering left or right. The movers seems to work fine when cutting until i get to a small hill then the steering goes neutral. the mower has 405 hrs on it and is a 1980 model


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The John Deere SST 15 relies on both the vacuum actuators and a series of solenoids. If the battery is not in good condition the solenoids malfunction.

Remove the fender assembly, jack and support the wheels off the ground and actuate the vacuum actuators by using the steering wheel. listen for the solenoids clicking as you operate the actuators. No clicks and you have a bad solenoid.


----------

